# New Purchase



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Just ordered a Springfield Ultra Compact Stainless with night sights today. It is my first .45 and will be a big brother to my Springfeld EMP9. Did a lot of research and found more good than bad reports so I took the plunge. With Springers great customer service I guess I should not worry too much. It does make a nice Christmas present from my wife. Merry Christmas to all!


----------

